# P1320



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

I keep getting a P1320 code and the dealer cant tell me what that means.

Can i get some help??

Thanx


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

P1320 aka 0201
Ignition Signal Circuit

Read this from Maxima.org


> Diagnostic Trouble Code 0201 indicates a problem with the ignition coil and power transistor. The ignition signal from the Engine Control Module is sent to and amplified by the power transistor. The power transistor turns on and off the ignition coil primary circuit. This on-off operation induces the proper high voltage in the coil secondary circuit.
> 
> The malfunction is detected when the ignition signal in the primary circuit is not entered during engine cranking or running.
> 
> ...


Most likely, you are experiencing a misfire from one of your cylinders...a coil pack is usually the issue.

You _can try_ disconnecting them one by one and weed out the bad coil pack. This works most of the time and it is the most cost-efficient, imo.

Worst case scenario you can replace all of your coil packs as this would alleviate the problem and most likely deter any future problems of the same.


----------



## ryjr02 (Jan 25, 2006)

I would try testing the coil packs before replacing them. You can use a digital multimeter. If you don't have one you can purchase one at sears for about 20 bucks. The resistants in ohms should be at about 140-180 ohms. I had the same come not to long ago. You should also unplug you battery and the check all you harsess connections. one harness not plugged in right could cause alot of problems.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You can _try_ using a multimeter but the only reason I didn't suggest it is because a bad coil doesn't always throw a bad ohm...the bad coil could just be an 'intermittent' problem, thus giving 'intermittent' bad results.


----------

